# Why do USMB Republicans pretend they don't hate gays?



## deanrd (Jun 11, 2017)

Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.

I remember the shooting at Orlando and the many Republicans who posted all over the Internet, things like:  He didn't kill enough and next time, let's hope they get more.

Then you have many right wing preachers who flat out say they want gays killed.

Look at what they did in Uganda.

Even as far back as Mitt Romney, we have some USMB Republicans insisting that Republicans didn't hate gays.  When it became known Romney had a gay advisor, the advisor was drummed out of the campaign.

I think it's better that Republicans embrace their hatred rather than sending out a hypocritical double message.


----------



## namvet (Jun 11, 2017)

no mistake here. I DO hate their fuckin' guts


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 11, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> .



Oh look, left loon talking points.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 11, 2017)

Ask a conservative to tell you why they oppose marriage equality for gays, same sex marriage, what are the grounds for that opposition,

 and see if any of them can give you an answer that is anything more than simply hostility towards gays.

They can't.


----------



## Freewill (Jun 11, 2017)

Yet another thread started with BS premises then argued as if those are true.  I think that the left wing has run out of things to  talk  about so they just distort reality.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jun 11, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Ask a conservative to tell you why they oppose marriage equality for gays, same sex marriage, what are the grounds for that opposition,
> 
> and see if any of them can give you an answer that is anything more than simply hostility towards gays.
> 
> They can't.



Their religion is the main reason.

Do I agree with Social Conservatives?

No.

Everyone should have the right to be as miserable as the next person.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 11, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.



I'm no Republican, but like most of them I have no particular problem with any of those.

Democrats, however, are rapidly turning themselves into ignorant, ill-bred hive-minded vermin.  Our own modern version of Brownshirts.


----------



## norwegen (Jun 11, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.


Women's rights aren't people.

We hate women, not women's rights.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 11, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Ask a conservative to tell you why they oppose marriage equality for gays, same sex marriage, what are the grounds for that opposition,
> ...



That would be the religion that teaches that homosexuality is an abomination?

Doesn't that make my point?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 11, 2017)

Freewill said:


> Yet another thread started with BS premises then argued as if those are true.  I think that the left wing has run out of things to  talk  about so they just distort reality.



Tell us why you oppose same sex marriage rights.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 11, 2017)

HATE is simply an Emotion and HATE is perfectly legal everywhere in the USA .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 11, 2017)

just don't let HATE turn into violent ACTION and eveyone will be alright  Dean !!


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 11, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> 
> I remember the shooting at Orlando and the many Republicans who posted all over the Internet, things like:  He didn't kill enough and next time, let's hope they get more.
> 
> ...




No problem here brahj; live and let live.

I'd stomp on a radical muslim extremist with a ghey, a blacque, an asian, a latino, and anybody else who wants a kick.  After the polices finally get there I'd buy the first round for my citizen's arrest crew while we tried to impress some hawt broads with our tales of bravery.

Sorry.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 11, 2017)

norwegen said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> ...




I love bootay.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 11, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another thread started with BS premises then argued as if those are true.  I think that the left wing has run out of things to  talk  about so they just distort reality.
> ...




when did you ghey marry?


----------



## Freewill (Jun 11, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another thread started with BS premises then argued as if those are true.  I think that the left wing has run out of things to  talk  about so they just distort reality.
> ...


See you do it again.  I didn't say I opposed something that does not exist.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 11, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------   yeah  but , its muslims that kill , murder and throw gays off of high buildings and high elevations to their deaths Carbineer .   -------------   just a comment Carbineer .


----------



## bodecea (Jun 11, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> ...


Why do USMB Republicans pretend they don't hate gays?  That are spot on.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 11, 2017)

Freewill said:


> Yet another thread started with BS premises then argued as if those are true.  I think that the left wing has run out of things to  talk  about so they just distort reality.


Why do USMB Republicans pretend they don't hate gays?  You mean this is BS?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 11, 2017)

pismoe said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Yes...an example of a patriarchal religion gone wild with no secular brakes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 11, 2017)

Why is this stupidity not in the Rubber Room?  Oh yeah, I know!!  It's low brow partisan politics as usual!  Carry on...........


----------



## PredFan (Jun 11, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> 
> I remember the shooting at Orlando and the many Republicans who posted all over the Internet, things like:  He didn't kill enough and next time, let's hope they get more.
> 
> ...



I cannot speak for everyone but I don't hate gays and am not pretending. Sticking with the constitution and the first amendment is not hatred. Gays can do whatever they want to that's legal, and people who need to follow their religious beliefs can do that too. The two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 11, 2017)

Why does the left love a religion that not only hates gays but believes it's their duty to kill them?


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 11, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> 
> I remember the shooting at Orlando and the many Republicans who posted all over the Internet, things like:  He didn't kill enough and next time, let's hope they get more.
> 
> ...



And here is a guy _preaching_ hated, and stereotyping a whole body of random people with a broad brush of hatred, getting on here to post about _THEM_ hating.  Ha.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 11, 2017)

Bodey: "It's the patriarchy!"


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 11, 2017)

Freewill said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



If you don't believe marriage equality rights exist, then you oppose same sex couples having equal rights.

Why?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 11, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> ...



Why do you oppose equal rights for gays?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jun 11, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



You ask the question and I answered it so what do you think?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 11, 2017)

Freewill said:


> Yet another thread started with BS premises then argued as if those are true.  I think that the left wing has run out of things to  talk  about so they just distort reality.


Rderp has never experienced reality


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 11, 2017)

Why do liberals ASSume they always know what everyone else thinks and feels about something?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 11, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Ask a conservative to tell you why they oppose marriage equality for gays, same sex marriage, what are the grounds for that opposition,
> 
> and see if any of them can give you an answer that is anything more than simply hostility towards gays.
> 
> They can't.





Still want to ignore even California voted no to gay marriage?



.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 11, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> Why do liberals ASSume they always know what everyone else thinks and feels about something?



Many psychotics believe that.  They think everyone is as crazy as they are.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 11, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> 
> I remember the shooting at Orlando and the many Republicans who posted all over the Internet, things like:  He didn't kill enough and next time, let's hope they get more.
> 
> ...



/----- What a load of Hillary. 




Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 11, 2017)

PredFan said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> ...



/----- I'm a Republican, why didn't I get that list? 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 11, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> Why do liberals ASSume they always know what everyone else thinks and feels about something?


Its not a matter of knowing what you think and feel. I don't care what you think and feel. That goes on in your gut and between your own ears. If you hate and fear anyone, that is your own privet hell that you have to live in.

What I do care about is how you treat others -both as an individual and through your government. I may not know for certain what you think and feel, but actions tell me all that I need to know


----------



## MindWars (Jun 11, 2017)

Nobody hates gays any where near as much as your imagination tells you it is so.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 11, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Why do liberals ASSume they always know what everyone else thinks and feels about something?
> ...


Very nice rant that didn't really say anything.


----------



## deanrd (Jun 11, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> ...


Oh those Democrats.  Anti voter suppression.  They even support education and healthcare.  What awful people.

They should be like the "let them die and I hope it hurts" Republcians.  Now those are "values".


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 11, 2017)

bear513 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Ask a conservative to tell you why they oppose marriage equality for gays, same sex marriage, what are the grounds for that opposition,
> ...



First of all, that vote was in 2008 and assed by a narrow margin. By 2013 much had changed.



> In November 2008, after an ugly campaign that stirred emotions and split families along generational lines, California voters narrowly approved Proposition 8. The ballot initiative defined marriage as between a man and a woman and banned same-sex marriage in the Golden State.
> Now, as the Supreme Court hears arguments from those challenging the law's constitutionality, we Californians have a message for the rest of the country: "Oops. Never mind."
> A new Field Poll, released at the end of February, provides the evidence of what many of us here on the left coast have been sensing over the last 4½ years: When it comes to same-sex marriage, many California voters want a do-over. The survey shows that 61% of California voters now approve of it, with 32% opposed.Opinion: California wants a do-over on same-sex marriage vote - CNN.com



In  addition it was never appropriate to put a matter of civil rights to a vote. That is not how our Constitutional Republic works


----------



## deanrd (Jun 11, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Nobody hates gays any where near as much as your imagination tells you it is so.


Cruz Campaign Quietly Admits ‘It Was A Mistake’ To Attend Radical ‘Kill-The-Gays’ Conference | Right Wing Watch

Why Is the Media Ignoring Ted Cruz's Embrace of 'Kill the Gays' Pastor? | HuffPost

You sure about that Sparky?


----------



## deanrd (Jun 11, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


That's how it works for the right wing.  We call it "mob mentality".


----------



## MindWars (Jun 11, 2017)

deanrd said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody hates gays any where near as much as your imagination tells you it is so.
> ...



Well hey you guys want open borders, and want to invite people in who will kill a gay in a heartbeat because they despise gays.  They are neither the left nor the right   it's their religion.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 11, 2017)

deanrd said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...





deanrd said:


> That's how it works for the right wing. We call it "mob mentality".



as opposed to the 'solo mentality' of the left?

so lo it doesn't register?


----------



## PredFan (Jun 11, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Oh Dean, you and your lies. Pro-illegal voting, only supports sub-standard government education, only supports controlling people with healthcare, you certainly are awful.

Then, you shut down your brain and robotically spew left wing lies about Republicans.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 11, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Yes!  Those very ones!  



deanrd said:


> Anti voter suppression.



Yup.  Who dares suppress the vote of illegals and dead people?  Certainly not those Democrats, eh? 



deanrd said:


> They even support education and healthcare.



Nope.  They support the ignorance of the masses and redistribution of someone else's money.



deanrd said:


> What awful people.



They really are!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 11, 2017)

deanrd said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




No we call that judge shopping, you couldn't get it your way so you had to go around the will of the people.


----------



## jillian (Jun 11, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> 
> I remember the shooting at Orlando and the many Republicans who posted all over the Internet, things like:  He didn't kill enough and next time, let's hope they get more.
> 
> ...



i don't think most of them offer any pretense about how much they hate anyone who isn't  white, male, christian and heterosexual.


----------



## jillian (Jun 11, 2017)

bear513 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



judge shopping? you mean like not even having hearings for the president's nominee so they could wait and appoint a radical religious nutcase?

you try so hard baby  bear... but no matter what, you're still an imbecile


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 11, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Would you care to elaborate on that?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 11, 2017)

jillian said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...





Ahhh poor baby still upset they used the Harry Reid option?



.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 11, 2017)

namvet said:


> no mistake here. I DO hate their fuckin' guts



See?  One of the best representatives of the conservative consensus on USMB at least has the guts to admit it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 11, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




How was it a civil rights issue? No one cared about Civil Unions, you guys wanted to be in your face messing up religious institutions..


.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 11, 2017)

bear513 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


If   you left these questions to the will of the people, there would be states that still prohibit  interracial marriage. Do you also disagree with the   Loving  v. Virginia   decision? If not , how is it different from Obergefell?  And don't  bother  blathering about how  race is different from sexual orientation. I 'm talking about legal theory and  the role   of the  courts.


----------



## mdk (Jun 11, 2017)

bear513 said:


> No one cared about Civil Unions, you guys wanted to be in your face messing up religious institutions..



Civil unions were too close to marriage for social conservatives so they helped spearhead legislation that banned them in twenty states. The idea that 'no one cared about civil unions' is totally inaccurate.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 11, 2017)

bear513 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


It is a civil rights issue because gay people were being denied  civil marriage while opposite sex couples -who in the language of the court were "similarly situated" were denied marriage,' and because there was no compelling government  interest- not even a rational basis -for denying them marriage. You should read the constitution some time, especially the 14th  Amendment

Regarding civil unions- in addition to the fact that  many bigots  opposed any legal recognition of same sex marriage -civil unions were not  really equal even if they appeared to be on paper. It is just another separate but equal ploy from the right


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 11, 2017)

pismoe said:


> HATE is simply an Emotion and HATE is perfectly legal everywhere in the USA .


That's Unconstitutional!


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 11, 2017)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


1 reference?


----------



## deanrd (Jun 11, 2017)

MindWars said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Who wants "open borders"?

Oh, I get it.  You make sh!t up and then accuse people of believing in that sh!t so you think you have a leg to stand on.  

Got it!


----------



## deanrd (Jun 11, 2017)

Yousaidwhat said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Did you see the second post in this thread?


----------



## MaryL (Jun 11, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> 
> I remember the shooting at Orlando and the many Republicans who posted all over the Internet, things like:  He didn't kill enough and next time, let's hope they get more.
> 
> ...


I could ask: WHY are liberals such big hypocrites about animosity? They try to hide all that rancor and hate of theirs  under the holier-than- thou guise of fighting hate. How ironic.  Liberals act so conceited and self righteous, they are becoming a hate group. Absolutely intolerant jerks, but they want to "END HATE"?  Who is kidding WHO here?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 11, 2017)

bear513 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Messing  up  religious institutions? How so?

A few fun facts:

At issue here is the legal/civil aspect of marriage which affords gays the same status, security, economic advantages and legal protections of others

Many religious institutions support same sex marriage and will officiate ate their weddings
If a religious institution is opposed to same sex marriage, they are in no way obligated to participate in the ceremony, of recognize the marriage.

So stop bleating about "messing up religious in institutions" You are just being hysterical


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 11, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yes.

1 reference.

Post #2.

All USMB Republicans?


----------



## deanrd (Jun 12, 2017)

MaryL said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> ...


Hilarious.  Liberals are white, black, brown, gay, straight, rich, poor, and so on.

Republicans are 90% white who hate everyone.

But the liberals are intolerant?


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Ask a conservative to tell you why they oppose marriage equality for gays, same sex marriage, what are the grounds for that opposition,
> 
> and see if any of them can give you an answer that is anything more than simply hostility towards gays.
> 
> They can't.



Marriage is a State level contract. 14th amendment protections don't extend to something like that due to the radical nature of the change to the contract, as opposed to loving where the only issue was race, and history is full of marriages between people of differing race/tribe. 

The most the feds can do is force one State to recognize another States Same sex license under full faith and credit, even if they don't want to issue their own.  States can modify the marriage license as they see fit, even if they want to legalize polygamy. 

That is actually a strict constructional federalist viewpoint, but in your simple thinking, you can lump it in with "conservative"


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jun 12, 2017)

deanrd said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


You are full of shit.

Are you implying that White people hate everyone?

M O R O N!


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 12, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> 
> I remember the shooting at Orlando and the many Republicans who posted all over the Internet, things like:  He didn't kill enough and next time, let's hope they get more.
> 
> ...


*Gayism Has Always Been More Prevalent in the Aristocracy*

They don't want to offend Blessed Virgin Mary Cheney and her turkey-baster Immaculate Conception.


----------



## Chuz Life (Jun 12, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Ask a conservative to tell you why they oppose marriage equality for gays, same sex marriage, what are the grounds for that opposition,
> 
> and see if any of them can give you an answer that is anything more than simply hostility towards gays.
> 
> They can't.



Your op starts with a false premise.

1. Marriage is not an unqualified right - not even for heterosexuals. 

2 One does not have to "hate gays" in order to have a valid reason for opposing gay "marriage." I (for one) have no hatred of gays at all. However, I do have a lot of "hatred?" for the way in which the whole "gay marriage" thing has been forced onto States who did not want to expand their definitions of marriage.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 12, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> 
> I remember the shooting at Orlando and the many Republicans who posted all over the Internet, things like:  He didn't kill enough and next time, let's hope they get more.
> 
> ...


1. Gays pride parades.
2. Saying that being gay is not just about sex and acting like it's all about sex.
3. Telling me I should support gay rights.

To be clear I don't hate gays. I hate what they do. 

Sent from my SCH-I545PP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 12, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> ...


thats dean.....always has been since i have been here.........


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 12, 2017)

deanrd said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


*accuse people of believing in that sh!t*
you do the same thing dean....you accuse ANYONE who doesnt agree with your far left views of being anti gay,hating minorities,wanting people to die,the list goes on....not every fucking righty falls into your world view of what you think a Republican/Conservative is like.........


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 13, 2017)

Billyboom said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> ...


*These Are Sick and Dangerous People All the Way Through*

I hate not just what they do, but what they are.  They are bitchy, childish,  pushy, self-obsessed, and a threat to a healthy and stable society.

As a comparison, why do we outlaw sex with animals?  We pen up and butcher those animals, so it's not that.  The real reason bestiality is a crime is that it's a symptom of a sick and dangerous personality that will do even worse to humans.


----------



## blastoff (Jun 13, 2017)

We don't hate gays.  We just pretend to so you lefty idiots can go nuts about it.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm not a republican but any man who gets a sexual thrill out of shoving his dick into another guys asshole is definitely not someone on my "like" list and I'm sorry to hear that some people enjoy befriending people with this sick sexual mindset.

I also don't like that they preach "tolerance" but have no tolerance for someone who disagrees with their sick mindset. They also seem to shove their queerness down other people's throats. I should not be able to tell if you're gay or not. If I can, you're doing it for attention.

Do something worthwhile for attention, fags.


----------



## deanrd (Jun 28, 2017)

Freewill said:


> Yet another thread started with BS premises then argued as if those are true.  I think that the left wing has run out of things to  talk  about so they just distort reality.


Three posts before yours a typical right winger says:

no mistake here. I DO hate their fuckin' guts


----------



## deanrd (Jun 28, 2017)

blastoff said:


> We don't hate gays.  We just pretend to so you lefty idiots can go nuts about it.


No, you aren't pretending.  You mean it.


----------



## Freewill (Jun 29, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another thread started with BS premises then argued as if those are true.  I think that the left wing has run out of things to  talk  about so they just distort reality.
> ...


Are there people who say they hate gays, certainly.

Does that mean all conservatives or  Republicans hate gays, no that would be ridiculous.


----------



## hadit (Jun 29, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> 
> I remember the shooting at Orlando and the many Republicans who posted all over the Internet, things like:  He didn't kill enough and next time, let's hope they get more.
> 
> ...


I don't recall seeing you at the last mind readers association convention.  Were you hiding behind the ferns in the lobby again?


----------



## deanrd (Jun 29, 2017)

Freewill said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


Once you reach 99%, what's another 1%?


----------



## deanrd (Jun 29, 2017)

hadit said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> ...


You don't have to mind read.  Just read.  Republicans aren't shy about posting their hate.  They just don't like having it publicly acknowledged.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 29, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Bullshit. Disagreeing with a lifestyle is not hate.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 29, 2017)

deanrd said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



The hate we see mostly these days comes from your side, and its due to political disagreement.


----------



## Freewill (Jun 29, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Ask yourself this.  Are gays democrats or are democrats gay?  Do you see the difference?


----------



## hadit (Jun 29, 2017)

deanrd said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Are you honestly trying to make us believe you think they're the only ones posting hate?  Because that would be sad.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 29, 2017)

Should be left loon talking lies, instead of points.





SassyIrishLass said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Jun 29, 2017)

Dean, why did you come back as a sock?


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jun 29, 2017)

If you dont think women, homosexuals, jihadists, people of color, and welfare dependents are particularly special......it must be HATE !!!!!!

Lmfao


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 29, 2017)

Freewill said:


> Yet another thread started with BS premises then argued as if those are true.  I think that the left wing has run out of things to  talk  about so they just distort reality.


This is what they have been doing for the past 20+ years.   The create a meme, then ridicule an entire group of people based on that false meme.


----------



## deanrd (Jun 29, 2017)

martybegan said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


A lifestyle is how Trump lives.  Being gay is simply who you are.  It's nothing you can change.

Hating the poor and wanting to take away their healthcare.  Now that meanness is something you could change.


----------



## deanrd (Jun 29, 2017)

martybegan said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



You sure about that?


----------



## martybegan (Jun 29, 2017)

deanrd said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



being a nerd is simply who I am, yet people make fun of me all the time. I don't go running to government to punish them. I just live my life. 

How about you use something besides tired talking points? Or maybe you are just too fucking stupid to do anything else.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 29, 2017)

deanrd said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Words only. Gunshots so far have come from your side. Stopping free speech marches has come from your side. Preventing speakers at College Campuses, your side.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 3, 2017)

I know many instructors, FFL's and others who have shown a lot of support and donated time and energy to helping the gay rights group  www.pinkpistols.org
I have actually done some work with them


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 4, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> 
> I remember the shooting at Orlando and the many Republicans who posted all over the Internet, things like:  He didn't kill enough and next time, let's hope they get more.
> 
> ...




They don't hate gays so they aren't pretending anything.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Republicans have a long list of people they hate.  Gays, Muslims, blacks, and women's rights being at the top of the list.
> 
> I remember the shooting at Orlando and the many Republicans who posted all over the Internet, things like:  He didn't kill enough and next time, let's hope they get more.
> 
> ...




You are a moron.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 4, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another thread started with BS premises then argued as if those are true.  I think that the left wing has run out of things to  talk  about so they just distort reality.
> ...




Because it isn't about marriage rights...it is about attacking bakers, and churches once the law is passed.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 4, 2017)

I have a lot of conservative girlfriends who think that gay drag queens make the best girlfriends that they have ever had.  Including myself. 
I have a neighbour who's uncle is gay, he's not a drag queen but he is a great friend to have. I don't hate gays and I am religious. If laws are not equal for them then they need to be changed to accommodate them. It was done for the inheritance law, others need to follow.
Then there are the polls that say 60% approval for gay marriage, but not by force through laws, like it was done by the last administration.
You don't do it by taking away the rights of different religions views.


----------



## deanrd (Jul 27, 2017)

Remember, this was before Trump's tweet.  And some had the nerve to deny the hate.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 27, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Remember, this was before Trump's tweet.  And some had the nerve to deny the hate.



What hate?


----------

